#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  EIL Piping Design basis and Valves notes PDF uploaded

## raja sen

I have uploaded EIL Piping design (Basics of pipe designing and layout etc)  and Valves notes (PDF Format). 

The link is
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] BASIS EIL.pdf



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] NOTES.pdfSee More: EIL Piping Design basis and Valves notes PDF uploaded

----------


## Paldex

thankyou friend.....

----------


## unni

Thank you friend

----------


## biswjeet

thanks
can u plz upload* heat exchanger design basics of EIL*

----------


## mcburns

Thanks a lot for the files

----------


## maskedsperm

Thank you very much... very useful material.

Thanks

----------


## aan09

> i have uploaded eil piping design (basics of pipe designing and layout etc)  and valves notes (pdf format). 
> 
> The link is
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*excellent sharing thanks a lot for valuable stuff !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Could you share "eil guidelines for pressure vessels /storage tanks: Or static /dynamic equipments

regards*

----------


## dso

thanks for these links, can u share EIL floating roof tank design?

----------


## mkhurram79

thank you so much for this useful material.

----------


## guhan.s.s

Thanks a lot

----------


## saverr

thanks for sharing.

----------


## hxsoni

Raja

I am unable to open eil design basis. Can u send me the copy on my email hxsoni@hotmail.com.

I would appreciate if you can send as max as possible eil design guides etc.


Thanks

----------


## Budiana

thanks

See More: EIL Piping Design basis and Valves notes PDF uploaded

----------


## tinku

Dear raja sen 

Can you share EIL's PMS and VMS

----------


## fireblade

Can someone please upload the files to 4shared to make it easier to download.

Thank you.

----------


## najjarja

Nice post. Thank you very much

----------


## hamara_ramesh

very much thank full to my friend

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks for sharing.... we all apreciate your kindness

----------


## moonragi

Can you please upload these documents again.

----------


## kumar_chemical

plz upload these documents again these links are not working

thanks in advance

----------


## Nabilia

EIL - Engineering Design Basis Design Philosophy 5.1 Piping.pdf	  0.244 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sharmeen

can some one please upload these file again as the links are not working

----------


## Nabilia

EIL - Valves, Notes Piping Engineering Cell.pdf 0.435 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

EIL - Structural Arrangement of Cone Roof.pdf 0.469 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

EIL - Job Spec for Shop & Field Painting, Naptha -----er Plant, NCU&AU, IOCL, Panipat.pdf 1.513 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and posted again
EIL - Engineering Design Basis Design Philosophy 5.1 Piping.pdf	  250.63 KB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sharmeen

Thanks a lot "Nabilia"

----------


## mtd

files are deleted so pls. reload it again

See More: EIL Piping Design basis and Valves notes PDF uploaded

----------


## Nabilia

> files are deleted so pls. reload it again



See post 23

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Dear Friends,
I would like to have these book:
1) The valve book-published by Neles-Jamesbury
2) The Design of Valves and Fittings-by G. H. Pearson
Can anyone help me on this issue. Anyone?
Your prompt feedback is very much appreciated.
Thanks and best regards.

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## saidsaid

thank you Nabilia

----------


## josefreitas

thank you nabilia

----------


## aadil_thakur

hi
plz someone mail me these notes or share a link on this id aadil_thakur@yahoo.co.in
thanks

----------


## nitzz_nitin

thanks

----------


## KULDEEP KUMAR

thanks dear

----------


## KULDEEP KUMAR

Hi,
I want to know about compressor details, installation and commissioning for Remote Operated Shut Off Valve as recommended by M B Lal Committee.

----------


## wingsofdreams

Hi dear friends,
Could you please upload the files please as it is not available anymore. 
Thanks a lot....

----------


## KULDEEP KUMAR

It seems that the document has been deleted. Is it possible to send the same on my email i.d.:kuldeepkumar764@gmail.com

I would appreciate if you can send as max as possible EIL design guides etc.


Thanks

----------


## shakeel_ahmed

the file is deleted , could you please send me to my email arshakeelahmed@gmail.com

----------


## kaliwaal

Nabila,


Could you please re-upload? Thanks in advance.See More: EIL Piping Design basis and Valves notes PDF uploaded

----------


## hgupta

the request files have been deleted.....cnyou pls mail those files to me on...........hgupta@bhelhwr.co.in

----------

